

HOWTO: Increase MySql Performance for URL index - vovafeldman
http://rating-widget.com/blog/how-to-convert-a-url-string-to-unique-integer-with-php/

======
yanivf
Awesome post. Thanks!

------
gilikg
useful stuff!

